# Super USB 2.0 TV Box Driver HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## klownfist (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a Super USB 2.0 TV BOX which I had purchased on eBay about a year ago, that lets me connect A TV/VCR/DVD to my computer to transfer and capture video and make it into files and such. When I first recieved it, it installed perfectly from the CD and worked great. But recently I have just bought a more powerful laptop and I would like to install the box on there as well but for the life of me I can NOT find the installation disc. On my original PC that it is installed to I can see that there was a Honestech TV Plus 3.0 Service pack bundled on the original installation cd, which is the program the box came with to capture video, and I was able to successfully transfer that program to my laptop with all the regedits and everything. That was successful because the program seems to be working properly on the laptop because it let me capture my laptop webcam footage perfectly. But... when I plugged in the TV Box to the USB, it instantly was deteced and then tried to install itself but then it says that it "can't successfully initialize the capture device". So I went to device manager and I see that it recognizes the box, even by name, but the installation wizard tried automatically to install it but says it can't find the drivers and this is where I am at right now. Does anyone know where to get a driver for this device or where I would find the driver for it on my original PC so I could copyand transfer it using a zip drive becaue I can't find it or even know what the manufacturer is to look what folder it might be in? I took a picture of it so if anyone out there who recognizes it can please give me a helping hand. Thank you in advance.


----------

